# Arizona Lawmakers Calls Hybrids Peril to the Blind



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

News Bot said:


> State Rep. Ed Ableser, D-Tempe, is pushing a bill in the Legislature to require hybrids to make more noise.
> 
> More...


This guy makes Oedipus look like a visionary. I know who I'm NOT voting for.


----------



## Jacksofthetrade (Feb 18, 2008)

When I was a kid I would pin a playing card to my bicycles' wheel when I would ride. Maybe we could do something like that? Of course that would be a low-cost solution and therefore not a viable one for the lawmakers.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Put speakers on the outside of the car that make vroom vroom sounds. Of course, if there weren't so many noisy cars on the road, we'd all be able to hear the EVs just fine. And wind through the trees, and birds chirping, and people singing folk songs... lol. 

How about a car that detects when a pedestrian is near and yells, "Hey, you in the sun glasses, get outta the way!"


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

xrotaryguy said:


> How about a car that detects when a pedestrian is near and yells, "Hey, you in the sun glasses, get outta the way!"


There are times when I'd like to yell something!!



Really, the whole point of and electric car is to enjoy how clean and quiet it is. Damn, polititions are so stupid. Make sure you cast that ballot, xrotaryguy.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

haha, since you're so adamant about it, I think I will.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, If I may steal a quote from Mr Sharky: "history has never been kind to those who fail to control their leaders".

Of course the system should be taken apart and fixed, but untill then, you have to work with what you have.


----------

